# Hey everyone, I just joined.



## MyBeautifulMoMan (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello everyone it's so nice to meet you all. Well my name is Elizabeth and I currently have a horse named Mo, as you can see on my avator and name. Right now I am currently housing him and one of his fellow pasture mates at his previous stables(he is boarded during the summer at a local stables). But I just wanted to introduce myself and I hope to learn even more the wonder and joys of horses.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Mo's a cutie


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi welcome to the hf..have fun posting!!!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Welcome! Have fun posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome to HF


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## MyBeautifulMoMan (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I'm sure I'll have a great time here.


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome!
I love your two coloured Mo.
Just to kill my curiosity,... where are you from?
ThanX in advance for your answer!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello and a very warm welcome to the forum!

Regards


----------

